# Tandem Christmas stuph.......



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, first time to register and post, so I'll see if I can get this to work. Got my wife a 2003 El Conquistador de Montanas for our 10th anniversary (to replace her engagement tandem from 11 years previous, what a gal!) in May. Rode the tar out of it all summer, made some changes here and there, but for the Coupe de Grace, I got my stoker a new fork for her ECdM.

2004 Manitou Slider Plus SPV rides really well, also put 5" travel rockers on the rear suspension. 

Over the years of off roading, we've discoveredt that 9spd cassettes and chains don't last long, hence the 8spd drivetrain controlled with some Suntour Thumbies! We've eaten up more year hubs from more makers than I can recall, so for now the Chris King is the winner (same goes for headsets) it is the Cro Mo axle and stainless cassette body version, meaty. 

So, Ventana owners/afficiandos, get yourself an ECdM, or like me, get it for your lady friend. Here we are in ND on the Maah Dah Hey Trail, 100 miles of fun, overlooking the Little Missouri River and Teddy Roosevelt's old ranch.


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Mr. Sparrow, whaddaya think about a Rohloff Speedhub on one of them there double trouble bikes? Have I asked you this before? If so, what did you say?

Ken


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sweeeet!*

That is one sweeeet tandem.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

[Over the years of off roading, we've discoveredt that 9spd cassettes and chains don't last long, hence the 8spd drivetrain controlled with some Suntour Thumbies! We've eaten up more year hubs from more makers than I can recall, so for now the Chris King is the winner (same goes for headsets) it is the Cro Mo axle and stainless cassette body , 

The nine speed stuff works fine. Use an LX-level cassette with SRAM chains. We've been building them like that for the last 3 years, and they work fine.

SRAM derailleurs work better on tandems too, with the 1:1 ratio.

Ventana makes a mean tandem!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

AK Ken said:


> Hey Mr. Sparrow, whaddaya think about a Rohloff Speedhub on one of them there double trouble bikes? Have I asked you this before? If so, what did you say?
> 
> Ken


Rohloff's work great on tandems. Absolutely bomb-proof! Some of our customers used a Rohloff-equipped tandem in the Trans-Alps race, and were one of the few bikes, single or tandem, to finish with a working drivetrain.

I run a Rohloff on my single bike (put it on there for testing). Of course, at 255 lbs, I weigh as much as some of my customer's teams of two riders! No problems in 2 years. Only maintenance has been chains and a chainring.

If folks can get around the inital sticker shock, the Rohloff is a great setup. We've put them on Ventanas and our own Fandangos. Problem is, I don't get to sell them replacement parts too often!


----------

